# Tank Cover and HOB Filter help



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Guys!

My crayfish escaped sometime last night out of my 2G bowfront acrylic tank with a AC mini HOB filter. Luckily I found him quickly and reintroduced him gradually into water.

It got me thinking... how is one supposed to make a good cover for any tank with a HOB filter? They jut inwards over the edge.

Am I doomed to have my cray escape up the filter intake forever?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

haha. thats funny. they do seem to like to move around. 
the airline tubing was the rope outta the tank for my cray.
best way around it is to have many hiding places, more than there are crays if possible, and offer enough food. 
though I have been told that something in the range of the size of two of its eyes in the size of stomach... or something like that - so dont over feed if possible.

with a small tank like that, it might be very hard to keep that critter in. thats a small space, and not too high to the top. to hinder escapes, try to get a platic lidcut as close to the size of the top when the filter is on it. for example, in a standard 10 gal, you can score the plastic with a knife and cut out only a small portion of the plastic rather than the larger perforated areas that are suggested.

btw, they are very tough animals. I know a guy from the MNR that uses them for observations and such and he keeps them alive for ages in those plastic pet things with the mesh lids (critter keepers?) with only air line tubing bubbling away.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

cool thanks for the response hahah yeah I guess it was a sort of a good adventure for him, I'm so surprised by how lively he/she is =)

what do you mean by the "larger perforated areas that are suggested"? 

any tips for finding cheap acrylic/plastic?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If it is just your crayfish you are worried about, and not evaporation or anything, just use some window screening to cover up the top of the tank.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that you were able to find it while it was still alive. I had an Armano shrimp somehow escape from my 29 Gallon. I found it on the other side of the room. Unfortunately not alive. Crazy critters!


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Evans11 said:


> I'm glad to hear that you were able to find it while it was still alive. I had an Armano shrimp somehow escape from my 29 Gallon. I found it on the other side of the room. Unfortunately not alive. Crazy critters!


LOL you have no idea what happend to him today =P

I found him wandering out in front of the elevator on my floor, rearing up at a window or something =P He passed through 2 doors, a living room, and a hallway!

Must find him a bigger tank and some mesh asap =D. Any spare 5-10G tanks lying around anybody? PM me.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I could have a 5 gal by the end of the week as transfering the contents over to a 10 gal. PM me re: price


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think you need another tank that have a proper lid. Besides, isn't a 2G kind of small?
Sometimes, I have to wonder want people where expecting to house in those 2G tanks.... Not a lot of fish fit that size.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

